# screen printing neck labels on the inside of the t-shirt?



## Rodney

I've purchased a few t-shirts from ThreadLess.com and one thing I've noticed is that they have custom neck labels *screen printed* on the inside on the t-shirt.

I wonder, is this hard to acheive? It seems like an awkward print location to reach.

If it's not hard to do, this might be a solution for the many people that are looking to get custom neck labels on their new t-shirt line. By having the printer print them in while they print their designs, all the person would have to worry about is removing all the default manufacturer labels or finding a manufacturer that doesn't put neck labels in their tees.


----------



## Adam

I have pre-made labels that I heat press on after printed. They're not terribly flashy but they do the intended job, which is to remind people where they got their tee printed from. I'm on the lookout for other solutions, but the one I have is quick and simple and very inexpensive.

Adam


----------



## Adam

I've been doing a little research since you posted this, and I found this service:
http://www.rowheath.com/re-labelling.htm

Nice site.. they do those compressed tees that I got from Shareasale too


----------



## Rodney

Looks like a pretty nice service. Thanks for the link, Adam!

It's in the UK, so shipping might be a bit much for me in the US, but at least I have a starting point.


----------



## DickTees.net

About once a day I have a genius idea... this one came to me around 12:15 as I read this post. Why not very carefully remove the existing tag and screenprint your own logo on the inside of the shirt below the neckline... ala hanes tagless. You muthas can have that idea for free.


----------



## Rodney

DickTees.net said:


> About once a day I have a genius idea... this one came to me around 12:15 as I read this post. Why not very carefully remove the existing tag and screenprint your own logo on the inside of the shirt below the neckline... ala hanes tagless. You muthas can have that idea for free.


Hehe, great minds must think alike. That's exactly what my first post was about 

That's how threadless.com prints their labels in the neckline.


----------



## Adam

Sorry Rodney seems I got the wrong end of the thread  It's definately not a difficult place to reach with a heatpress.. you just pull back the neck a little, and sit the tee on the corner of the platern and press away. This is what I do with some on my t-shirts using a transparent digital heat transfer.


----------



## DickTees.net

Sorry Rodney... did not catch that... guess genius ideas are not always original. I think we are going to start doing this in our shirts.


----------



## Vinci

In the AA-shirts there are 2 labels in the neck: the AA-label and the washinglabel. If you want to print your companyname inside in the neck, you'll have to remove them both. But then you have a shirt without washinglabel. Is there a solution for this, you think?
And then there is the problem of removing the label in the neck. I think it will always be seen, and that gives an unprofessional impact.


----------



## Solmu

Adam said:


> It's definately not a difficult place to reach with a heatpress.. you just pull back the neck a little, and sit the tee on the corner of the platern and press away.



Couldn't you just turn the shirt inside out and print as normal? Same goes for screen-printing the same area...

(sorry this is a bit of an old thread, but I figured it had re-surfaced anyway, so...)


----------



## Super7

Just don't go printing on the collar, I'd just like to see this practice abolished from all peoples thoughts and put back in it's that's not an option bin, cause even if one person does it, it spoils it for everybody. ramble ramble


----------



## buddha

Turning the shirt inside out is the best way to print the label. You can gang alot of labels on one transfer making it very cost effective.


----------



## t-bone

I've been asking around to friends and almost everyone I've spoken to says they love the printed label as opposed to the physical tag. The two most oft-cited reasons are a cleaner looking fit and no tag to irritate the back of the neck. I previously thought a tag would connote a higher quality product but no one seems to think so (at least not consciously, when asked). And, in fact, Gap, Old Navy, Banana Republic and other companies seem to be adopting it.

Anyone have any thoughts on this percieved quality question? Also, I've seen it mentioned briefly in other threads that removing labels is more difficult than replacing labels. Is that a serious consideration if I screen print my labels?


----------



## kentphoto

I'm pretty sure Threadless has the labels heat pressed on the neck line. 

Why spend the money on embroidered tags, just to have some people cut them off? Heat press 'em on.


----------



## Rodney

> the two most oft-cited reasons are a cleaner looking fit and no tag to irritate the back of the neck.


I've been noticing the latter a lot more lately. I've started ripping more tags out of the neckline because they irritate.



> I previously thought a tag would connote a higher quality product but no one seems to think so (at least not consciously, when asked). And, in fact, Gap, Old Navy, Banana Republic and other companies seem to be adopting it.


I don't think it ever represented higher quality to the average *end customer*. I think big t-shirt companies did it for branding and smaller startup companies did it to make it seem like they were big t-shirt companies (in the hopes of being picked up by retailers and for branding).



> Anyone have any thoughts on this percieved quality question?


As far as the end, paying customer goes, I don't think they could care one bit about a t-shirt having a custom neck label. It's just not a selling point. Especially online when a customer will never see or know about the neck label when they are buying the t-shirt.



> Also, I've seen it mentioned briefly in other threads that removing labels is more difficult than replacing labels. Is that a serious consideration if I screen print my labels?


If you're going for the "clean" look, then you would have to remove the existing label in order to screen print your label there.

What I wonder though is if screen printing a label would be more expensive than sewing a label on (if your are outsourcing it all).


----------



## t-bone

Rodney said:


> What I wonder though is if screen printing a label would be more expensive than sewing a label on (if your are outsourcing it all).


I just spoke to a printer about this. It is. They charge .25 to remove a label or .75 to replace a label. So there's a small savings there, BUT the important thing to consider (I hadn't thought about this before) is the sizing label. If you go the screen printing route, you have to have a separate screen for each size shirt. One for small, one for medium etc. The screen costs you could easily amortize but each size label would require a separate printing run and that adds costs quickly.

Another option the printer mentioned to me is having the same "brand" label screened on all shirts (without sizing info) and then having just a small sizing label sown in when the other label is removed.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

75 cents! the company I use charges 25 cents to take out the old label and sew in the new one on the neck tape. It's just 35 cents if it is to go under the neck tape. With no minimums! 75 cents is definitely the highest I've heard!

I also would think that it would more to have info screen printed if you are outsourcing it, unless you had some large quantities. When I was asking around at different printers, they said that they treat the price just like printing in another location. So if you have a one color screen print in the neck, it would be the same as whatever your printer charged for a 1 color print for however many shirts you were having printed up. Unless you have a large volume, that's going to be around a dollar per print.

Having woven labels made *and* sewn in is much cheaper, even for the most expensive of woven labels (damask).

You can get 1,000 woven polyester labels for around .15/label, and sewn in for as little as .25/label. Much cheaper than having someone print your stuff in the shirt. And like Rodney said, if you are going for a "clean" look, then most likely the old label still needs to be taken out by somebody.

As for higher quality issue, I've got a different opinion. I really think this is more market driven. I've seen people with urban wear designs print on a jerzees, hanes, etc. good looking stuff, but have people laugh at it and say "man, all he did was go get some regular shirts and print on it. this stuff ain't real!". I've seen this so many times. So maybe it's not a quality issue, but more of a ligitimacy issue. If there are people in your market that think this way, you may sell to them online because they can't see if you have a tag, but they will be the ones that won't be repeat customers, because of their view of you and your product. Real or not.

This situation is different for me. I haven't sold one shirt online yet, but have sold plenty face-to-face. And before I started getting my own labels sewn in, it was hard to convince some people to take me or my product seriously. They would look at the label and know that I don't own proclub! But once I got my labels sewn in, it was never an issue again. No one has ever asked me if it is a relabel of another shirt, mostly because the regular buying public doesn't know anything about relabeling. So when they see *my* label, with *my* company's name on it, they assume it's *my* shirt, and more legitimate than the next guy with the FOL label in it.

But again, I'm in a different market than most on the forums.


----------



## Fluid

> If you go the screen printing route, you have to have a separate screen for each size shirt. One for small, one for medium etc.


the label print is so small the dif prints could be stacked on one screen with shirt hanging adjustment for each print(design)
.75 for retaggin is a lil high. Search the internet, you can find way better deals.

I have a lady here in town that will cut out and sew in new tags for .25 per shirt


----------



## Rodney

> If you go the screen printing route, you have to have a separate screen for each size shirt.


Usually the size and care instructions label is separate from the manufacturers brand label. So that you'd only have to remove one label (The manufacturer brand label) and leave the size label. 

Then you could screen print your own label under that (unless you wanted no hanging neck label at all, then that would require removing the size label as well).



> I've seen people with urban wear designs print on a jerzees, hanes, etc. good looking stuff, but have people laugh at it and say "man, all he did was go get some regular shirts and print on it. this stuff ain't real!"


I wouldn't say that was true for all or the majority of the urban wear market. 

Sure, there will always be a percentage of customers that are very "label aware", but I've seen lots of urban wear t-shirts in stores printed on regular Jerzees or Hanes with no relabeling. Maybe it's a regional thing, or just a certian sect of customers within a demographic?

I think when you're at a tradeshow level and you're up next to the Roca Wears and the Eco Unlimited and Phat Farms, you're definitely going to need to be relabeling to be seen as on the same playing field.


----------



## t-bone

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> 75 cents! the company I use charges 25 cents to take out the old label and sew in the new one on the neck tape. It's just 35 cents if it is to go under the neck tape. With no minimums! 75 cents is definitely the highest I've heard!


That's NYC prices for ya! Actually, I only called one place. A printer that came highly recommended. I'm sure I will find cheaper once I shop around; even here in the Big Apple.



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> When I was asking around at different printers, they said that they treat the price just like printing in another location. So if you have a one color screen print in the neck, it would be the same as whatever your printer charged for a 1 color print for however many shirts you were having printed up. Unless you have a large volume, that's going to be around a dollar per print.


Yeah, that's about what I was quoted as well. I may go for it anyway because I really do like that "clean" look. Or I may only go that route if I end up with shirts that have no neck labels to begin with. Gotta crunch the numbers first.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Word!

That's all I really wanted to say, but there is a minimum word count so I had to add this, too!

But I get what you saying.


----------



## Solmu

Also, if you are going to remove the size label, don't forget that most of the information that is legally required to be on a permanent label (i.e. country of origin, RN or full business name, care instructions, etc.) is on that tag. A screenprinted tag does meet the legal requirements for labelling (it just needs to be permanent and prominent), but if you remove the size tag you will need to transfer a lot of that information across. So there's only so clean that design can look if you want it to stay legal (Threadless are a good example of this, as their labels have had to change as they realised they weren't compliant, and last I looked they still weren't actually up to spec).


----------



## RAHchills

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> This situation is different for me. I haven't sold one shirt online yet, but have sold plenty face-to-face. And before I started getting my own labels sewn in, it was hard to convince some people to take me or my product seriously. They would look at the label and know that I don't own proclub! But once I got my labels sewn in, it was never an issue again. No one has ever asked me if it is a relabel of another shirt, mostly because the regular buying public doesn't know anything about relabeling. So when they see *my* label, with *my* company's name on it, they assume it's *my* shirt, and more legitimate than the next guy with the FOL label in it.
> 
> But again, I'm in a different market than most on the forums.


Concur that it depends on your market. I've been thinking about this for the market that I'm going after... My two prime competitors are well known throughout my target demographic and both have their own labels... I really want labels in my shirts, but have decided against it until I break even. 

So I guess I'm about to find out if labels really matter within my target market.


----------



## SWEETFACE12

I HEAT PRESS MY LABELS IN...
AND USE CUSTOM HANG TAGS .

*SWEETFACE*


----------



## captainzoli

This is an old thread, but I was reading through it and it sounds like what we do to an extent. We screen print the information from both tags we clip on our label by turning the shirts inside out. We have all the sizes on one screen, and a piece of tape keeps the ones we don't want to print from showing up. It was really a nice, workable solution for us, and would seem to be for anyone doing their own screen work. Not sure what it would cost to get someone to do it for you though.


----------



## all things shirt

I know alstyle has a tear away label and I know a great local place in Miami that does iron on labels. I also have a few seamstresses that work for me that will do a complete under the collar label change for about .25 a shirt. For more info feel free to private message or email me I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Binary01

i think alstyle only has tear out tags for the 1701 style.... and they charge $2.40 per dozen for tag removal........

this sort of pissed me off that they only offer tear outs for one style.....

b


----------



## all things shirt

yeah but you could buy the 1301 style and have the label swapped out. While still keeping the size label but having your brand label on the top. I think it looks more professional and it's still pretty economic.


----------



## Sheepsalt

> As far as the end, paying customer goes, I don't think they could care one bit about a t-shirt having a custom neck label. It's just not a selling point. Especially online when a customer will never see or know about the neck label when they are buying the t-shirt.


Actually, it is a major selling point, depending on the customer. Even on-line customers who can't see it in the ad will see it when they receive it and when they tell their friends to (or not to) purchase from you. If you are a brand, then people appreciate the extra details and will pay more for your products at retail locations. We have a print shop as well as a retail outlet in a local mall where we offer our brand to the public. We have found that those details make allot of difference in peoples' perceived value.

We remove the manufacturers labels in our shop and replace them with a screen-printed label inside the neckline, done in a color that contrasts the fabric color. The label is printed using plastisol ink through a 156 screen, and the type is perfectly legible - easier to read than the original sewn-in label. The info on the printed label includes the brand info, logo and website, material spec, washing instructions, and "Made in USA", which works since we only use garments originally made in USA. If you're using Gildan, you can't legally put "Made in USA" - you could put "Printed in USA", and should still put "Made in Honduras" or wherever that particular run came from.


----------



## cosmicjim

I'm still debating on how I'm going to label.
I'm going to screen print the shirts, but wasn't sure if I should screen print a label or get custom labels sewn in. Then, I realized I have what I thought was a worthless to me hat heat transfer machine. But I bet I could use it to heat transfer labels on. 
I'll do what is cheapest. I'm not to that stage, yet, though.


----------



## Rodney

> Then, I realized I have what I thought was a worthless to me hat heat transfer machine. But I bet I could use it to heat transfer labels on.


Yep, the cap press is great for putting on heat transfer labels. That's what was used to relabel some of the forum t-shirts.


----------



## ADDictiveADDict

we've pretty much brainstormed all the possibilities that were mentioned before ... but i wanted to know people's opinions with fabric ink stamps.... for relabelling... we were seriously thinking of cutting out both the brand and info tags from the shirts then using a rubber stamp (with all necessary info) and a fabric paint like ZIMPAINT, or a stencil and a foam brush with ZIMPAINT.

Zim's Fabric Paint - Sale!: Zimprints

i have not tested it out yet... but it claims you cant feel it on the fabric so it wont bother or itch your back neckline... 

does anyone have any advice on INDELLIGIBLE stamps, and/or permanent fabric ink stamps? ... 

i'm not worried that if after a year of washing it fades away... i kinda like that idea...


----------



## Rodney

> i'm not worried that if after a year of washing it fades away... i kinda like that idea...


Keep in mind that if it fades after a year, you _could_ be fined by the FTC. They require that the labels last for the life of the garment.


----------



## daveman123

Hey this may seem cheesy, but is there any way to iron on the neck labels?


----------



## cordearo

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> 75 cents! the company I use charges 25 cents to take out the old label and sew in the new one on the neck tape. It's just 35 cents if it is to go under the neck tape. With no minimums! 75 cents is definitely the highest I've heard!
> 
> I also would think that it would more to have info screen printed if you are outsourcing it, unless you had some large quantities. When I was asking around at different printers, they said that they treat the price just like printing in another location. So if you have a one color screen print in the neck, it would be the same as whatever your printer charged for a 1 color print for however many shirts you were having printed up. Unless you have a large volume, that's going to be around a dollar per print.
> 
> Having woven labels made *and* sewn in is much cheaper, even for the most expensive of woven labels (damask).
> 
> You can get 1,000 woven polyester labels for around .15/label, and sewn in for as little as .25/label. Much cheaper than having someone print your stuff in the shirt. And like Rodney said, if you are going for a "clean" look, then most likely the old label still needs to be taken out by somebody.
> 
> As for higher quality issue, I've got a different opinion. I really think this is more market driven. I've seen people with urban wear designs print on a jerzees, hanes, etc. good looking stuff, but have people laugh at it and say "man, all he did was go get some regular shirts and print on it. this stuff ain't real!". I've seen this so many times. So maybe it's not a quality issue, but more of a ligitimacy issue. If there are people in your market that think this way, you may sell to them online because they can't see if you have a tag, but they will be the ones that won't be repeat customers, because of their view of you and your product. Real or not.
> 
> This situation is different for me. I haven't sold one shirt online yet, but have sold plenty face-to-face. And before I started getting my own labels sewn in, it was hard to convince some people to take me or my product seriously. They would look at the label and know that I don't own proclub! But once I got my labels sewn in, it was never an issue again. No one has ever asked me if it is a relabel of another shirt, mostly because the regular buying public doesn't know anything about relabeling. So when they see *my* label, with *my* company's name on it, they assume it's *my* shirt, and more legitimate than the next guy with the FOL label in it.
> 
> But again, I'm in a different market than most on the forums.


i was wondering what company do use to print your shirts and where can you get polyester tags made for you to be sewn in im new and im trying to get as much information as i can think you can help please


----------



## KillerTees.ie

Ive started printing my own labels just to advertise my company. I do a lot of shirts for bands & figured It'd be good advertising to have my logo & details on the neck.

I dont turn the shirts inside out. Ive come up with a much faster way. Just cut a piece off an old platen a little bigger than your label. In my case its 5" x 2.5". I then removed a platen from one of my stations & in its place attached this small piece of platen. Now you can print the neck labels without turing your shirts inside out. Ive posted pics to give you a better idea of what Im on about. This is such a time saver.



For the screen I just put all the different size labels on the one screen all in a row. Ive got side clamps so once Ive one label set up the rest are all in line also. So when I need to change size I just slide the screen up or down, press down a bit so the mini platen underneath sticks in to the screen & tighten the side clamps when in position again. I tape the labels that arent in use to keep the shirt underneath clean.

The only problem Ive had so far is when I use black ink on light shirts, It almost bleeds out to the other side so for this reason I use gold ink. I would love to use black on the light shirts as it looks much better. Any tips on how I could achieve this? Thin the ink with extender base? (im using plastisol) 305 mesh? Harder durometer squeegee?

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## splathead

You've just given me an idea. If your platen riser is high enough, maybe twice the height as the one you have now, I might get away with not having to tape the other sizes not being screened. 

What do you think?

Regarding white shirts, even using a thicker shirt will not prevent black from showing through. I do like you do and use a lighter (gray) ink. This way you can use the same color ink on both light and darks.


----------



## KillerTees.ie

The light grey ink would be perfect for both light & dark actually. Doubling the platen height might work too but I may have some issues with the screen angle as Il have to set the off contact a lot higher than usual. Il give it a go anyway. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Charlesn

We do this for a number of our customers and it poses some interesting problems. First is sizing, you will need a screen for each size you will be running. Second, remember it is illegal to sell clothing without a manufacturing origin. Obviously if you are doing small boutique runs that is not too important but any licensed product or large runs should have this in the label.

As for production it's simple for screen printing, simply flip the shirt inside out and print it just as if you were printing a chest logo only a bit higher. We have not run into any platen issues that I am aware of.

A little tip. Try to use either a soft hand additive or some other kind of light weight ink and that the garment is heavy enough not to bleed through. We have run into this on a number of runs.


----------



## KillerTees.ie

Hey Charles,

The reason I posted was to show people how to avoid some of the process that you do ie: a screen for each size & having to turn the shirts inside out. I dont have to do any of that with the method Ive posted. 

As for country of origin, Ive left the tags on my shirts as you can see in the pics. Most people rip them off when they buy a shirt anyway leaving my printed tag on the neck.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Charlesn

Tom,

I made the ever so common mistake of not reading the entire thread before replying . Your process does look like a good method but I wonder how well it translates to an Auto when you have to do large runs. Most of the time when we actually do this it's for runs in excess of 1000 per size. I should have mentioned the multi-size layout on a single screen though, that is a great way to conserve screens.

As for printing black on white I wish I could help. We haven't been able to do a heavy black without bleed either. It's possible you could do it with two hits, a SHAPE underbase followed by the black but that sounds heavy to me even at 305 and small details might not be as clean.


----------



## splathead

KillerTees.ie said:


> Doubling the platen height might work too but I may have some issues with the screen angle as Il have to set the off contact a lot higher than usual.


Yeah, good point. I forgot about angles. Taping of the screen is certainly the most time-consuming part of this. Just trying to figure a way out of that.


----------



## Unik Ink

We use a similar method as Tom but we use this platen. We line the designs for the different sizes in a row on the film, and align them on the screen pointing toward the person printing, instead aligning them facing the press like normal prints. It makes easy access to the print area on the shirt. Instead of taping out the sizes that we aren't printing, we cut out small pieces of old film positives to cover the image area and tape around the edges of the film positive. This keeps tape adhesive from getting stuck in the image area. When we get to the next size, we tape out the size we just printed from the bottom, and slide the screen down to the new size. We are able to print 200+ neck tags an hour with this method.


----------



## zenwhim

Hope this doesn't take the thread off topic... I'm currently designing some shirts (organic white t's) and am very concerned about seeing the interior printing through the exterior of the shirt. So few questions:

1) Can anyone recommend a ink color and font style size that works best for this (low see-through). I heard light grey mentioned earlier?

2) Would it look bad if I tried to print something on the back exterior to try and cover it? With an image it might cover it pretty well, but if it's wording on the back exterior I'm afraid it will look sloppy if there's see-through from the interior.

3) If I did choose to go with wording on the exterior back, do you think it would look unprofessional if the wording was surrounded by white ink to try and cover up any interior text being seen? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney

> First is sizing, you will need a screen for each size you will be running


You can put multiple sizes on one screen like shown in this video:








> 1) Can anyone recommend a ink color and font style size that works best for this (low see-through). I heard light grey mentioned earlier?


Lighter color inks than the t-shirt usually work. I've used light gray and a beige.



> 2) Would it look bad if I tried to print something on the back exterior to try and cover it? With an image it might cover it pretty well, but if it's wording on the back exterior I'm afraid it will look sloppy if there's see-through from the interior.


If the intent of the back image is just to cover the interior neckline, yeah, that could look bad design-wise.



> 3) If I did choose to go with wording on the exterior back, do you think it would look unprofessional if the wording was surrounded by white ink to try and cover up any interior text being seen?


Seems a bit weird, but maybe I'm having a hard time picturing what you're talking about.

I don't think the ink showing through is that big of an issue if you work with your screen printer to pick the right color ink to go with the color garment that you're using.


----------



## fishface

Here's a shot of how we print the size tag in our line(s) of shirts. Once set up, we do not have to reposition the screen, just remove and tape over the next size needed. It's really sped things up at our shop.










The finished print....


----------



## RobertG

Very clever and nicely executed.
Thanks for this.

Regards, Robert


----------



## kioas

fishface said:


> Here's a shot of how we print the size tag in our line(s) of shirts. Once set up, we do not have to reposition the screen, just remove and tape over the next size needed. It's really sped things up at our shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished print....


Very nice... I like how you made all the sizes go around like that.


----------



## integritees

i think screening transfers and heat pressing them is would be the easiest way to do this. You can gang a screen with a ton of tags, print them till your heart is content, and then just pull them out of storage when needed. no need to turn the shirt inside out, no need to setup after that. Plus the image will have a nice finish because its heat pressed on AND you don't really run the risk of wet ink pushing through the tshirt and being visible on the back of the shirt.


----------



## Unik Ink

integritees said:


> i think screening transfers and heat pressing them is would be the easiest way to do this. You can gang a screen with a ton of tags, print them till your heart is content, and then just pull them out of storage when needed. no need to turn the shirt inside out, no need to setup after that. Plus the image will have a nice finish because its heat pressed on AND you don't really run the risk of wet ink pushing through the tshirt and being visible on the back of the shirt.


We tried transfers. It is much slower. You have to print the transfers, cut them out, line each one up on the heat press, press for 8 seconds, etc. You can direct print without flipping the shirt inside out at 200+ per hour on a manual press. Neutral color plastisol through a 156 mesh won't show through a 4 oz shirt. I described our method on the previous page if anyone is interested.


----------



## VinylHanger

I was at Wally World the other day and noticed a good part of the Ladies shirts had the entire tag printed on the inside. I was wondering how to go about this wihtout bleeding through. I can print with waterbased black and have very few show through if I am careful. I would just be worried about adding yet another thing for this newbie (me) to have go wrong. 

Maybe thicken the ink up a bit before printing tags would help? Adding black to the Matsui White would give me a nice dark grey and still be thick enough to not bleed through? A 200-230 screen mesh to lower the amount of ink?

This sounds like fun, now I need to design a label. Among other things.

On a side note, do you put the label in all the shirts you print for other customers, or only for your designs?


----------



## OTFINC

I know alot of those tags look screen printed but after doing alot of research I think most of those tagless prints are done using a pad printer. 
Printing Supplies for Tagless Apparel Care Labels | Inkcups Now


----------



## VinylHanger

I think you're right. That is most likely how they do it.


----------



## deanh

I recently setup pallets to do two at a time. I used 155 screens,canvas 3001 shirts . It took 2 people two hours including setup on a manual press to print 4 cases. I found pulling the ink towards the neck line worked best. None of the tags bleed through. Worked great!


----------



## OTFINC

Finally got around to playing with the heat transfer stuff I ordered last year. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Fawneyes

Transfer Express now does custom neck lables. I believe 30 to a page. There is a minimum of course.


----------



## Relik Apparel

Distinctive 21 is a great company for neck labels http://www.distinctivedesigns21.com

.


----------



## gerryppg

I just met a client that wants the neck labels removed. He showed me a shirt he had done and he said his last printer completely removed the label and burned the outer part to seal it back up. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## jasonsmith

If you're worried about black ink showing through on a white shirt with regards to the label. What about laying down a white layer first, then doing black on top of the white? It would be more steps, but I figure that should help prevent the black bleeding through?


----------



## splathead

gerryppg said:


> I just met a client that wants the neck labels removed. He showed me a shirt he had done and he said his last printer completely removed the label and burned the outer part to seal it back up. Anyone ever done this?


This technique removes the label entirely in one step:

youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


----------



## jasonsmith

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqkDAZNJ_M8&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Relik Apparel

splathead said:


> This technique removes the label entirely in one step:
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


I am obsessed with t-shirts. So everywhere I go I always look at the tees, printing methods, techniques, creativity, etc.. and have learned a lot from this habit. Anyways, it is amazing how this simple method you posted is used by many sellers and printers even at large levels. 

The other day I saw a pallet of "official MLB" t-shirts at Costco and the blank originally had two labels, the brand and in the back the second care instruction label. The brand label had been clearly cut out while leaving the care label and a second "official MLB label" had been sewn over the neck seam. Next time I am going to take a picture and post it on this thread

.


----------



## sidpayne

splathead said:


> This technique removes the label entirely in one step:
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


This could be very useful, and quick too. Easier to do this and screen print a label than picking the stitching out and re-stitching in a new one.

Plus I agree, most shirts I buy a sewn neck label is irritating.


----------



## Tank Top Spot

OTFINC said:


> I know alot of those tags look screen printed but after doing alot of research I think most of those tagless prints are done using a pad printer.
> Printing Supplies for Tagless Apparel Care Labels | Inkcups Now



Has anyone done it this way? How were the results?


----------



## carmspanch

Does anyone know a supplier for Size Tags/Labels in Manila? Just need the sizes from kids to adults... we are manufacturing tagless shirts, all we need are size tags. thanks much.


----------

